# Saudis Re-arrest woman for driving



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

An AP story: http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/05/23/general-ml-saudi-women-driving_8480490.html

"A hard-line cleric, Abdel Rahman al-Barak, said in a fatwa, or religious edict, posted on his website that women who violate the driving ban are "plain sinful and are opening (the doors) of evil."

There is no written Saudi law banning women from driving, only fatwas by senior clerics that are enforced by police. No major Islamic clerics outside the country call for such a ban."


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

OK, I admit that I posted this mostly just to have a new thread show up, because I almost accidentally read the one about the baby being killed, and I don't want to do that. I'd rather live in ignorance of the details of that case.

Anyway, for whatever reason, I don't think I realized that women in Saudi Arabia aren't allowed to drive. Now this woman was driving and taped it, but she was driving with her brother in the car. The whole thing just bugs me. What century is this, for heaven's sake!


----------

